# 1930s Pepsi Bottle - Louisville KY & others



## jblaylock (Dec 5, 2014)

I hate to have to do a new post, but the new forum doesn't allow us to update older posts.  On a side note, that really needs to be changed.  I had a running thread of my Kentucky bottles *here* As a sidenote, about 2 years ago I won a paper label Louisville bottle from ebay.  It was on the Pepsi basketweave bottle but was in really really good shape.  Unforunately, the seller never shipped it to me and never responded to my 6 months of emails.  This bottle doesn't make up for that one, but it's a start.  On to the goods. I'm assuming this is likely the oldest known Pepsi bottle from Louisville.  It's in really rough shape, but it could be one of a kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Here it is with the other Louisville bottles and the Louisville Crate under them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my Kentucky Pepsi Shelves.  The bottom left is Lexington, bottom right is Louisville.  The middle is a Corbin SS & Danville Double Drum.  The top is various other towns separated into groups.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any tips on how to preserve that paper label?  The shipper wrapped it in plastic and not paper and some of the label already came off.  I want to keep it as is.  Thanks for looking. <Edit: malformed link corrected>


----------



## westKYdigger (Dec 5, 2014)

Check this out. I had a couple of prepro whiskey with good labels, & this seemed to be the best bet. http://www.madeirawineguide.com/10madeira_wine_guide/48conserving_the_labels_and_stencils_of_old_bottles/I'm still looking for a good way to clean the labels before sealing them.Tim


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 5, 2014)

So that worked well for you?  Have you ever tried it on a Pepsi label, not sure if they would be any different than a whiskey label?  I'll try it on some of my other paper labels first.  Where do you buy it, craft store/lowes?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

Great bottle!..and nice collection btw. I had always wondered about preserving labels, I suppose in extreme cases like the label you have it is warranted. Other than that I use can wraps...which they do change the appearance of the label because of the shinny plastic but give it really good protection. I agree 100%.... the one major down fall on this site is the ability to edit[>:]....and your saying the thread locks out?...after how long?...........PS is it just me ?.....I think you link is broken[]Ivan


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 5, 2014)

I normally wouldn't do anything like that to a bottle as I'd think that would affect the value.  However, I never plan on selling these and preserving the label is more important than the value.  There's basically no collector value anyways with the labels in that rough of condition. The link is broken, not sure what happened and now I can't edit the OP. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Kentucky-Pepsi-Cola-m598508.aspx Try that.  I was told threads without activity lock after 2 months....seems extreme.


----------



## carling (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know if I would buy any bottles that someone sprayed a chemical sealant on the label.  I cringe when I see a nice label someone varnished. I buy Pioneer high quality sheet protectors, and cut the pages to size and wrap around the bottle/label: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Pioneer-12x12-034-Top-Loading-Sheet-Protectors-25-Value-Pack-Scrap-Book-/111500769441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f5f6b8a1&nma=true&si=xZnK4KkvjriZKoGXH6MdZrsbld0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 I buy mine at Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Stores. The package says right on it, "Certified Museum Quality, Archival: Acid, Lignin and PVC Free, and Photo Safe".  So they aren't going to further damage your bottle label, they're not going to yellow over time or discolor your label.  Also keeps everyone's sticky greasy fingers from damaging the label when anybody, including yourself, picks up the bottle. Package also says, "Photo Copies and Other Printed Material Will Not Stick to the Protectors".  In other words, it's not like Saran Wrap that you will find ignorant ebay sellers using for label protection when shipping, or the dumbo bottle collectors I see using on their paper label bottles at shows.   The pages are also pretty thin and clear, so the label still looks great under it when displayed.  The package says "Optically Clear". Hope this helps,Rick


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

I just had a look at that thread, great stuff in there!  2 months and locked...ugg, I've been spoiled in the other club I belong to....they have a bottle section but it's a Beer can site[] You can go back in a year latter+ and update your thread with an new header or correct information etc. and upload really good size pictures, the downfall...no one will see it, maybe 200-300....here you have like minded people that want to see.I actually only have one USA Pepsi bottle...it's the ACL with the blue on the main field...from Coo's Bay Oregon[]I do however collect USA Orange crush...my collection is pretty limited, I have around 12 bottles. Well good luck with preserving that label, I'm sure it wont do any harm...paper is tough to find in good shape and much rarer than ACl's in most cases.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

Good info carling!...yea that's what you want..museum quality!...that's what the can wraps are like...they are meant to preserve, lot's of the beer guys use them on their bottles too.Here is one I wrapped But never cut the sheet down...sorry it's not a Pepsi!..lol [] [attachment=Jamaica Dry.jpg]


----------



## carling (Dec 5, 2014)

Unless you have additional information on the quality of the plastic, I wouldn't recommend the can wraps.  Certain types of plastics could ruin a label over time. The can wraps were meant to protect metal painted cans from nicks and handling, not made for paper protection or preservation.  I tried long ago to find out if the plastic used in those can wraps was similar to the "Acid, Lignin and PVC Free, and Photo Safe" pages I posted.  Nobody could tell me.  I don't even use them on my own cans because I don't want to risk them yellowing over time and affecting the paint on the can, especially white paint.  Maybe I'm being too paranoid. Rick


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 5, 2014)

carling said:
			
		

> I don't know if I would buy any bottles that someone sprayed a chemical sealant on the label.  I cringe when I see a nice label someone varnished. I buy Pioneer high quality sheet protectors, and cut the pages to size and wrap around the bottle/label: Hope this helps,Rick



Thanks Rick.  I'm really not concerned with resale.  They will not be resold.  Even if they were, in the condition the label is in, they don't really have a value.  I'm most concerned with protecting the label as is.  I will look into those sheets as well.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

Now you got me paranoid![]...I was using archive grade page protectors..photo safe. But they just were not quite clear enough for me..they have a cloudy appearance. The sheet protectors you posted, are they crystal clear?...I was looking for something like that but could not find. Ivan


----------



## carling (Dec 5, 2014)

Good luck, Josh. Ivan, I think they are pretty clear.  They are the best I could find, I was using photo pages too at one time.  These are pretty thin which helps, not like the heavyweight versions you commonly see in the stores.   They advertise as "optically clear", and I think their claim holds true as they look pretty good on the bottles, not cloudy in my opinion.  I've bought multiple packs of the Pioneer over the years, there was one time one of the packs were defective, sort of streaky and cloudy, but I just exchanged it for another.  That only happened once.  I've only found them sold at JoAnn's.  They're about $5 for a pack of 25, 12"x12" pocket pages.  It's like getting 50 sheets when you split them in half.   Not too expensive an investment if you want to give it try.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

Yea I will go have a look at our art supply store...it's the one place I've not looked yet. I checked Staples office but they just had cloudy pages[] I know you know what I mean!Thanks for the tip..I'll try it out. Ivan


----------



## grime5 (Dec 7, 2014)

is that corbin the pinched waist bottle.cant see it good.later greg


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 8, 2014)

grime5 said:
			
		

> is that corbin the pinched waist bottle.cant see it good.later greg



Not sure why I said Corbin, it's not a corbin.  It's a SS Middlesboro bottle.  The only Corbin's I have are ACLs.  I wish I had the pinch Corbin bottle.


----------



## westKYdigger (Dec 8, 2014)

jblaylock said:
			
		

> So that worked well for you?  Have you ever tried it on a Pepsi label, not sure if they would be any different than a whiskey label?  I'll try it on some of my other paper labels first.  Where do you buy it, craft store/lowes?


Home Depot or Lowes.  Still not sure if I like the results &  I definitely would not use it on anything I plan to sell.I do like the idea of the sheet protectors, as long as it can be removed without damage to the paper. What kind of tape is used once the sheets are cut to fit?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah the fact that the threads get locked after too months is a bit much.  They never used to get locked ever.  And apart from the occasional time when someone brought twenty of them in a row back from 2003 or so it never was a problem.  Last time it was mentioned on here one of the admins suggested a poll to see if we wanted them locked or not but that never happened.  I'd really like to see a poll on that, I think most of us don't want them locked so soon.  I don't know of any other forums that do that, at least not that quickly.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 10, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Yeah the fact that the threads get locked after too months is a bit much.  They never used to get locked ever.  And apart from the occasional time when someone brought twenty of them in a row back from 2003 or so it never was a problem.  Last time it was mentioned on here one of the admins suggested a poll to see if we wanted them locked or not but that never happened.  I'd really like to see a poll on that, I think most of us don't want them locked so soon.  I don't know of any other forums that do that, at least not that quickly.


I'm a member on the Rustybunch website...which I may be a bit biased but is the best darn site around!...the focus is Beer cans but they are so inclusive to everyone and even have a bottle section!...virtually untouched with a total of 876 posts!..lol.....problem is it's a beer can site so there is very little traffic for bottles. They never lock the threads!..I can go back edit text, pictures,....even for old post you can edit the topic title ie: Updated Dec 10 2014.They also have click to zoom picture capability, and way too many other features, not to mention a very dedicated Webmaster! The site is The 108th Chapter of the Brewery Collectibles Club of America. You don't have to pay to use the site...same as here.Not sure how they can improve this site ....further funding? is that what it takes? But for now I'm having fun on here and enjoying being able to contribute to post and learn new things , it's a place that people will see it and enjoy it the most...after all it is a dedicated bottle site..and I might add the best darn one around at that![]


----------



## carling (Dec 11, 2014)

westKYdigger said:
			
		

> I do like the idea of the sheet protectors, as long as it can be removed without damage to the paper. What kind of tape is used once the sheets are cut to fit?




The sheet protectors can be removed without damage to the paper.  They don't stick to the paper.  You are just cutting it close to the width of the label, and wrapping it around the label/bottle.  Leave the length much longer than the label so you can then tape the ends of the protector to the back of the glass where nobody can see it when displayed.  Regular scotch tape is fine. Some people cut a piece to wrap completely around the bottle and tape the ends of the protector together, but then you risk the protector possibly sliding up and down when handled, and damaging the label.  Better to leave it short and tape the ends to the back of the bottle glass.     Here's a nice circa 1930 paper label bottle example.  My lighting wasn't the greatest, so ignore the reflections.[attachment=DSCN0561a.jpg] [attachment=DSCN0562a.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 11, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> I'm a member on the Rustybunch website...which I may be a bit biased but is the best darn site around!...the focus is Beer cans but they are so inclusive to everyone and even have a bottle section!...virtually untouched with a total of 876 posts!..lol.....problem is it's a beer can site so there is very little traffic for bottles. They never lock the threads!..I can go back edit text, pictures,....even for old post you can edit the topic title ie: Updated Dec 10 2014.They also have click to zoom picture capability, and way too many other features, not to mention a very dedicated Webmaster! The site is The 108th Chapter of the Brewery Collectibles Club of America. You don't have to pay to use the site...same as here.Not sure how they can improve this site ....further funding? is that what it takes? But for now I'm having fun on here and enjoying being able to contribute to post and learn new things , it's a place that people will see it and enjoy it the most...after all it is a dedicated bottle site..and I might add the best darn one around at that![]


 I'm pretty sure the way the forum works is that the admins pay a certain amount to use this forum template, which has been already designed by a web design company.  That means that some features (like zooming) can't be brought in without switching to another template and probably another company, but when the thread locking issue came up before it was implied that that's voluntary and can be changed, probably without any cost.  I'd like to see an admin's input on this one.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Dec 13, 2014)

Spraying a coating on a paper label makes me cringe. Once you do it, it can't ever be undone. No telling if it might deteriorate or discolor after 10 or even 50 years. Could it turn black from no air? In coin collecting, they used these clear plastic "flips" that folded and had 2 pockets for holding silver dollar or smaller coins. They discovered, that after some years, the plastic had some chemical leech out onto the coins, made them turn greenish and slimy. IMO, anything that best protects the label, without changing it permanently is the best option for me. Archival plastic protection, removable and "breathable".


----------

